# Coat and color change from puppy to adult



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

My german shepherd at 6 weeks and now 8 months! What a color change! I've never seen a breed have such a variation in color before . I think it's really neat. I Would love to see other shepherds color difference 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5-show-me-your-pups-color-transformation.html


----------



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for that link! Right after I posted this I looked a little further down and saw that someone had just asked the same thing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

